# Meat slicers opinions please



## kel krause (Jul 28, 2014)

I am looking for a new meat slicer that will hold up for more then a year.. Last one I had was a gift and just a Rival after  3 or 4 uses the nylon gear that drives the blade has stripped.. I need a machine that will hold up to doing dried meat, hard cheese, etc. It needs to be compact enough to store and move around. granted I have a old farm house with lots of cupboard space. But still could not accommodate  a full size industrial unit. Yet want the power of one.. I have recently seen a Chard Commercial Grade Slicer at Fleet Farm and was wondering if anyone has it and what they think of the unit.. Sells for  $199. at Fleet at this time and there is also one on Amazon for $181.65IT'S MODEL FS-860 

ANY INFO OR THOUGHTS ?


----------

